# Grade Your Dog's Food...



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Please Delete


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

R = REPOST x 10 maybe


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I have posted this before & I am sure I wasn't the first since I am new. I do like the chart.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well new people get on board and perhaps haven't seen it.....I think people who have seen something before won't mind moving on to something else.

That said, I'm very happy with the food Lucky eats which is a D.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I like it cause my food actually rates well. YEA!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

First time I have seen it but I do not live on the board either. Good to know NB rated out at 122. Thanks for the post.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

i was about to post a new thread regarding which premium dog food is best...i was eyeing on solid gold Hund-n-Flocken for puppies but didnt see it there....glad to know though that eukanuba is on "c" level...guess its time to switch...thanks for the info...am glad i stumbled onto this thread....thanks again...


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

I like it too. I wonder if it should perhaps be a 'sticky' post that's always at the top of this topic since so many people ask out food rating/quality?

Thoughts?

(And yippee, after much trial and error Riley's final food is a 98!) LOL


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

I was honestly surprised that Kirklands, the costco generic brand, rated as high as it did! That's like 40.00 a bag and it rates higher than brands lauded for their nutritional value (and thereby, is 20.00 more!).

If you guys should think of another brand, try and use the chart and post your results so we can add it to the list.  Maybe we can ask a moderator for a sticky.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

In opinion the chart has no value whatsoever. 

One reason is, as Lucky's Mom stated, she feeds a "D", and her dog does fine with it and she's happy to feed it. 

This chart was put together to reflect one persons view point or philosophical idea as to what THEY consider criteria for a good quality dog food. Its rubbish, has no mention of a foods nutritional value. It has no sound benefit at all for anyone trying to research and find a truly quality dog food.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

McSwede said:


> In opinion the chart has no value whatsoever.
> 
> One reason is, as Lucky's Mom stated, she feeds a "D", and her dog does fine with it and she's happy to feed it.
> 
> This chart was put together to reflect one persons view point or philosophical idea as to what THEY consider criteria for a good quality dog food. Its rubbish, has no mention of a foods nutritional value. It has no sound benefit at all for anyone trying to research and find a truly quality dog food.


Lucky's Mom is fortunate to have a dog as resilient as hers! But I don't have a dog like that... he farts like a pack mule on Eukanuba and gets the runs on Iams.

Why do you think that this has no mention of nutritional value? What's wrong with it? How about, instead of bashing something-- you enlighten the rest of us as to what you think should be changed in order to make this an unbiased chart. A lot of people flood this forum with questions on what they should feed their dog. People go, 'I feed my dogs blue buffalo.' As a respons and that is fine, it makes us know what brands are out there, but how is blue buffalo any better than what they are currently feeding their dog? What if it's pretty much the same formula with some changes to make their dogs even sicker? Another thing this chart does is make people want to KNOW what is IN dog foods in order to give it a minus or a plus. I know, that's what it did for me... but then, that's a philosophical point, isn't it? And therefore, it's irrelevant.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

GoldenSmile said:


> Lucky's Mom is fortunate to have a dog as resilient as hers! But I don't have a dog like that... he farts like a pack mule on Eukanuba and gets the runs on Iams.
> 
> Why do you think that this has no mention of nutritional value? What's wrong with it? How about, instead of bashing something-- you enlighten the rest of us as to what you think should be changed in order to make this an unbiased chart. A lot of people flood this forum with questions on what they should feed their dog. People go, 'I feed my dogs blue buffalo.' As a respons and that is fine, it makes us know what brands are out there, but how is blue buffalo any better than what they are currently feeding their dog? What if it's pretty much the same formula with some changes to make their dogs even sicker? Another thing this chart does is make people want to KNOW what is IN dog foods in order to give it a minus or a plus. I know, that's what it did for me... but then, that's a philosophical point, isn't it? And therefore, it's irrelevant.


For starters, pick a food from a company that actually tests it on real dogs. You'll weed out a lot of foods right off the bat because a lot of dog food products aren't tested on anybody's dog but the people who buy it. Their dog is the guinea pig.

Point is you can't chart dog food because every dog is different. One dog does fine on one food and horrible on another. Putting a "grade" on a dog food is just plain stupid for that fact alone.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

GoldenSmile said:


> Lucky's Mom is fortunate to have a dog as resilient as hers! But I don't have a dog like that... he farts like a pack mule on Eukanuba and gets the runs on Iams.
> 
> Why do you think that this has no mention of nutritional value? What's wrong with it? How about, instead of bashing something-- you enlighten the rest of us as to what you think should be changed in order to make this an unbiased chart. A lot of people flood this forum with questions on what they should feed their dog. People go, 'I feed my dogs blue buffalo.' As a respons and that is fine, it makes us know what brands are out there, but how is blue buffalo any better than what they are currently feeding their dog? What if it's pretty much the same formula with some changes to make their dogs even sicker? Another thing this chart does is make people want to KNOW what is IN dog foods in order to give it a minus or a plus. I know, that's what it did for me... but then, that's a philosophical point, isn't it? And therefore, it's irrelevant.


Well actually I think the chart and it criteria is totally flawed...untrue and misleading. 

But I know others view it important and that's fine as long as other points of view is out there.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

McSwede said:


> For starters, pick a food from a company that actually tests it on real dogs. You'll weed out a lot of foods right off the bat because a lot of dog food products aren't tested on anybody's dog but the people who buy it. Their dog is the guinea pig.
> 
> Point is you can't chart dog food because every dog is different. One dog does fine on one food and horrible on another. Putting a "grade" on a dog food is just plain stupid for that fact alone.


Dog food that is tested on dogs. I know that this is a philosophical point of view, but it's an important one for most animal lovers. 

I know that every dog is different. I think I acknowledged that. Most people don't have any digestion problems when it comes to eating a big mac but just because they don't have any short term problems, doesn't necessarily mean they won't have any long term ones.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

GoldenSmile said:


> Dog food that is tested on dogs. I know that this is a philosophical point of view, but it's an important one for most animal lovers.
> 
> I know that every dog is different. I think I acknowledged that. Most people don't have any digestion problems when it comes to eating a big mac but just because they don't have any short term problems, doesn't necessarily mean they won't have any long term ones.


I don't feed my dog "Big Macs".


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm sorry. I tried to help people who were in the same situation as me and it clearly came out wrong. I don't care what other people are feeding their dogs-- if it works, if they are healthy then by all means! Have at it! 

I'll take this down immediately. Clearly, the old saying still stands- The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

GoldenSmile said:


> I'm sorry. I tried to help people who were in the same situation as me and it clearly came out wrong. I don't care what other people are feeding their dogs-- if it works, if they are healthy then by all means! Have at it!
> 
> I'll take this down immediately. Clearly, the old saying still stands- The road to hell is paved with good intentions.


That was blunt because I meant to to on but couldn't word what I wanted to say right. Sorry.

I think you should leave it up because many people stand by this....but it isn't universal. I believe in PROMOTING a dog food or idealogy, but I can't stand demonizing what other people choose to feed. Sometimes that can be a fine line....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I was not going to get into this but..... Well I think its a decent chart. One that may help someone who is unsure about what to look for get the basic idea of whats good and whats not. GoldenSmile don't take it down and I am sure it will show other the diffrences between foods like Iams and Canidae. Some people on here on so inmature. Its not a crime to make an honest effort to do the best for your furry friend and don't just get whatevers the most convienent at that time. Feed whatever you want its your dog but don't tear down others that are just trying to help and share something they found helpful.


----------



## Mamie (Apr 1, 2008)

Try this:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*If every Dog is different then what good dose it do to test the dog food on a handfull of dogs.*
*I would seem like a big wast of time when " every dog is different "*


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Mamie said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


Ahhh, the Holy Grail of all that is inaccurate when it comes to dog food.

No offense, Mamie, and welcome, but that site has made the rounds. 
Too many times.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Shining Star said:


> *If every Dog is different then what good dose it do to test the dog food on a handfull of dogs.*
> *I would seem like a big wast of time when " every dog is different "*


Because you are basing something on results rather then assumptions. Orijin for instance does a lot of assuming with their "biologically appropriate" philosophy but no actual testing. When you don't test then you have no way to truely verify. Plus testing helps companies come up with new formulas. The Science Diet Allergen formula for instance sounds amazing. It has modified protein that no dog can be allergic too and is a great base to start with while you try new foods......No "premium" company would have come up with this....

Not all dogs do well on Orijen. Not all dogs do well on Eukanuba. 

But if we fed 100 dogs Orijen for 1 year I wonder what percentage wouldn't do well on Origen and what percentage would. Then compare that to Eukanuba....out of 100 dogs what percentage would do well and what percentage wouldn't.

That would be a good test. And I am willing to bet that more dogs do better on Eukanuba because Eukanuba does on going testing...but that is just my opinon.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Because you are basing something on results rather then assumptions. Orijin for instance does a lot of assuming with their "biologically appropriate" philosophy but no actual testing. When you don't test then you have no way to truely verify. Plus testing helps companies come up with new formulas. The Science Diet Allergen formula for instance sounds amazing. It has modified protein that no dog can be allergic too and is a great base to start with while you try new foods......No "premium" company would have come up with this....
> 
> Not all dogs do well on Orijen. Not all dogs do well on Eukanuba.
> 
> ...


*This Dog Food thing can be very confusing.*
*But like it was said each dog is different.*
*Some will be O.K. with CORN and BY- Products like Eukanuba *
*has in it and others wont.*

*My Girl dose fine as long as the PROTEIN % is below 28 if I feed her*
*the HI Protein food like ORIJEN then she will get RUNNY POOP.*
*I have tried lots of different foods with all the same results*
*HI PROTEIN runny poop*
*LOW or MIDDLE PROTEIN solid poop.*


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Shining Star said:


> *This Dog Food thing can be very confusing.*
> *But like it was said each dog is different.*
> *Some will be O.K. with CORN and BY- Products like Eukanuba *
> *has in it and others wont.*
> ...


Yep and with Lucky the only foods that causes runny/soft poop was Nutro Lamb and Rice and just a TAD bit of Alpo that I had tried mixing with his Iams. The Alpo experience was really really bad, and it progressed from just gas to weeks later horrible diarrea.....

He can just about take anything else and he's had the Gamit.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*I have tried lots of different foods with her.*
*I even tried can food and that was a BIG mistake .*
*I didn't think the runny poop would ever stop with the can food.*

*I feed her Timber-Wolf with a protein of 26 % and everything is fine*
*no runny poop and I can even add things to it like Green Beans or Carrots I*
*even put in a couple of sardines and every thing was O.K.*
*I up her Protein to 28 % poop gets soft but still O.K.*
*I go to 30 % or higher and its Run Run Run.*
*Why I don't know but as long as I know how to control it by staying at*
*26 % or less I can deal with it.*


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I can tell you this. the "food snobs" on one all breedforum I belong to would flat out tell you you just THIUGHT you dogf was doing good on Iam,s Purina, Euk, Nutor. You just THOUGHT it had a shiney coat, you just THOUGHT it did't smell, you just THOUGHT it's teeth were nice and white. If you were not feeding Timber Wolf, Orijen, and a few other top named ones, you just were blind as to how dull and greasy your dogs coat was, how brown his teeth was, how nasty his ears were, etc, etc. Got a new moderator and she put a stop to tht kind of stuff. She does feed her dogs premium and does home cook, but as she said, dogs are different and what works grteat for one dog will not work for another and all you can do is try to find what works for yu dog.

I think you should have a base line to try to workfrom. And you also eed toi :knowA" your dog. right now, KayCee is getting Taste of the Wild, which is 6 star on the dogfood anaylist, si grainless and she loves it and does great on it. Honey meanwhile is on the "lowly" Purina One and she does great on it. kayCee did also until I switched her to the grainless food. I don't follow number of stars, etc, I just follow how my dogs rect. But I do thin, as I said, a boyd can use a baseline to follow and I saw nothing wrong with the questionaire deal. Howeer, just bcause a food got a score of 140 doesn't mean I would use it, nor a food with a score of 609 mean I wouldn't use it. Depends on the dog.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I can tell you this. the "food snobs" on one all breedforum I belong to would flat out tell you you just THIUGHT you dogf was doing good on Iam,s Purina, Euk, Nutor. You just THOUGHT it had a shiney coat, you just THOUGHT it did't smell, you just THOUGHT it's teeth were nice and white. If you were not feeding Timber Wolf, Orijen, and a few other top named ones, you just were blind as to how dull and greasy your dogs coat was, how brown his teeth was, how nasty his ears were, etc, etc. Got a new moderator and she put a stop to tht kind of stuff. She does feed her dogs premium and does home cook, but as she said, dogs are different and what works grteat for one dog will not work for another and all you can do is try to find what works for yu dog.
> 
> I think you should have a base line to try to workfrom. And you also eed toi :knowA" your dog. right now, KayCee is getting Taste of the Wild, which is 6 star on the dogfood anaylist, si grainless and she loves it and does great on it. Honey meanwhile is on the "lowly" Purina One and she does great on it. kayCee did also until I switched her to the grainless food. I don't follow number of stars, etc, I just follow how my dogs rect. But I do thin, as I said, a boyd can use a baseline to follow and I saw nothing wrong with the questionaire deal. Howeer, just bcause a food got a score of 140 doesn't mean I would use it, nor a food with a score of 609 mean I wouldn't use it. Depends on the dog.


*I don't mean to be saying anything about the dog food that works for you.*

*But I do want to say I took my Girl to the Vet. last week for some shots.*
*We also talked about Dog Food.*

*He told me NEVER FEED YOUR DOG A GRAIN FREE FOOD.*
*Dogs need some GRAINS in there diet.*

*I just thought I would pass this along.*

*Please don't take it the wrong way.*


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Why are food discussions SO controversial ?
And what's a food "snob" ?
Obviously we all want what's best for our dogs.
My problem is that I no longer trust the food industry.
So I research ingredients from all different sources & come up with my own selection criteria. ie I'm feeding dogs, not birds, so to me, grain being listed as first ingredient on the label doesn't make sense. Up until a couple of years ago, I didn't know what BHA/BHT was ... I trusted the food industry ... One thing no one can deny is that dogs are more than ever affected by diseases like cancer, kidney & liver failure ...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

A food snob is one who only feeds the premium foods and thinks everyone who feeds anything below premium doesn't know a thing about foods, dog health, etc. That is the trm used on that fourm.

I switched KayCee to grainless because I learned that grain is not suppose to be good for dogs with arthritis. Having had both knees operated on at early age, we were epecting arthrtis to show itself by age 5-6. She will be 9 in Aug. and even tho she doesn't show signs, we know she has to have some arthritisl. So I decided to go grain free in hopes of slowing it down even more (has been on joint sups ever since first surgery at 16 months.). Honey is oin Purina One which has grains. I don't think dogs HAVE to have grain, but I sue don't think it hurts them...unless allergic to it, or if it is true about grains not being good for dogs with arthritis. Then grain free is the way to go. I am just trying to hedge things with my KayCee girl.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

This is what my Golden's Vet says about Dog Food and Grains.
Please remember this is not me it is my Golden's Vet. talking.

He says that when all the Dog Food were being Recalled because of the China Grain thing.
The Dog Food Co. had to do something fast so like magic they ALL started saying GRAINS FOR DOGS are not needed and with that UP POPS GRAIN FREE FOOD.

He The Vet. not ME so please don't KILL the Massinger says " it is a BIG MARKETING PLOY for the Dog Food Co.

They are taking full advantage of the China Grain Recall.
Now they make there Dog Food without grains .
No Grains in it .
It cost less for them to make.
It cost more for YOU to buy

Its like buying a new car without any tires on it and paying more for it.
They make more $ $ $ $ on the bag of Dog food.
No grain in it cost less to make now.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

really I would think whether grains or potatos are used, its the carbonhydrates that you're looking for. I think the advantage to going with no grains is that the possibility of mold toxin might be less....though I'm sure all carbonhydrate sources have their dangers. I doubt that carbonhydrates from a potato is better then from corn....


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Shining Star said:


> This is what my Golden's Vet says about Dog Food and Grains.
> Please remember this is not me it is my Golden's Vet. talking.
> 
> He says that when all the Dog Food were being Recalled because of the China Grain thing.
> ...


In a way he is right. They are playing on peoples fears. 

It's all the way a product is marketed. I've always believed the high end dog foods are marketed to people and not for dogs. If a food SOUNDS more palatable to a human thats the one the dog gets no matter if it's the BEST for him or not. People have a hard time with the fact that a dog is not a human and he doesn't eat like one. Look at a canine in the wild, when they bring down lets say a deer, the alpha heads straight for the guts. The entrails. Why? because thats the best part. The subordinate pack members are left with the lean front and hind quarters. Why the alpha gets the best is simple, the superior nutrition, from what people call by-products, keeps him on top and the alpha.

Hundreds of products are marketed in much the same way by you being made to BELIEVE you need them when they are usually worthless and you don't need them at all. Furnace filters immediately comes to mind. Do you realize there are people that pay $18 for a furnace filter because they are convinced that they help with their allergies. Yet there are studies that prove them to be of no benifit at all and all their doing is throwing their money away.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

Weather My Vet. is right or wrong I don't know .
I am not a Dog Food Nutrition expert.
I DO know one that is on another forum and her opinion on grain free food is.
" if your dog needs that because of a food allegory its O.K. them buy it"
" if your dog doesn't need it for a food allegory then why buy it" it cost more.

I have tried Grain Free with my Golden just to see how she would react to it.
There wasn't any change she ( walked , talked ,poop the same ).
So with that I went back to the old dog food that had grain in it.

Maybe I didn't know what was to happen or change with her on the Grain Free Food ???
But for her NOTHING HAPPEN 
For me the only thing was it cost me more to feed her that month


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

GoldenSmile said:


> I was honestly surprised that Kirklands, the costco generic brand, rated as high as it did! That's like 40.00 a bag and it rates higher than brands lauded for their nutritional value (and thereby, is 20.00 more!).
> 
> If you guys should think of another brand, try and use the chart and post your results so we can add it to the list.  Maybe we can ask a moderator for a sticky.


The Kirkland brand is actually manufactured by Diamond Foods, a "premium" dog food. I used to use the Kirkland super premium lamb and rice with glucosomine and condroitin. I did change because we didnt know if Mitch had allergies or not so I switched to a grain free food. Kirkland is good food just makes sure you are gettting the super premium type.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I use to get "ripped" on that allbreed board bnrcause I used Purina for my dogs. I wa actually told my 12 1/2 year old irish Setter probably wouldn't have gotten bone cancer had he been on a decent food. Also, myu Hunter probably wouldn't hae develoepd AIHA (and died) had he been on decent food and not the purian crap--his death was a reatin to ProHeart6 six month heart worm preventtive, not food.

I still swear by Purina and as I said, Honey at almost 6 1/2 is still on the One. I actually don't know if thegrainless slows down arthritis or not, but have reads everal reports that it does. I am just trying to do all I can for KayCee.

I give just under $18 (before taxes) a bag for Honey's 20 pound bag Purina one, and just udefr $42 for KayCee's 30 pound bag of Taste of The Wild High Prarie. Also the get a diviced can of salmon or mackeral twice a week, and my crock pot chicken doggy stew the other 5 nights. Get 2/3 kibble, 1/3 of the stew or fish. The stew contains 5 pounds chicken thighs, 3- 3/1 pounds chicken necks, 1 to 1 1/2 pouns of chopped up chicken gizzards or beef liver, 1 pound bag frozen green beans, 2-3cut up sweet potatoes, 2 cutup apples and usually soe yellow, green or both squash. Cook it 24 hours or a little mroe in corck pot. Have a pot going right at this moment.

The first ingredients--and believe me I am not much of an ingredient freak--is, in order, Bison, Venison, Lamb Meal, Chicken Meal, Egg Product, Sweet Potaoes, Peas, Potatoes, Canola Oil, Roasted Bison, Roasted Venison, Tomatgo Pumace, fish meal, and on and one. Are some berries down in ther somewhere.

I just got her a new bag yesterday, only this time I am trying the Welands which is duck and I can't recall what all else. Bag is still in trunk of car so can't check.
No, NEVER shoot the messanger--I would have been swiss cheese long ago if everyone did that, LOL. Er nmrrf sll difrd, sll views, all thoughts to be able to judge for OURSELVES what to do.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I use to get "ripped" on that allbreed board bnrcause I used Purina for my dogs. I wa actually told my 12 1/2 year old irish Setter probably wouldn't have gotten bone cancer had he been on a decent food. Also, myu Hunter probably wouldn't hae develoepd AIHA (and died) had he been on decent food and not the purian crap--his death was a reatin to ProHeart6 six month heart worm preventtive, not food.
> 
> I still swear by Purina and as I said, Honey at almost 6 1/2 is still on the One. I actually don't know if thegrainless slows down arthritis or not, but have reads everal reports that it does. I am just trying to do all I can for KayCee.
> 
> ...


*WOW your dogs eat better then I do.*
*I think I will start coming to you place for Dinner :0)*
*I like your chicken stew and so would my Golden Girl*


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Jean-luc... my beloved pet, friend, Golden boy of 17 years.... was on Pruina One and Purina HA for years. He had allergies all his life... well the last few years the allergies seemed to get better. He also had ear infections quite often. 

Jean-luc, jr (Junior)... my new puppy... doesn't seem to have any allergy problems or ear infection problems. But I did a lot of research on dog/puppy food and put him on Orijen for Large Breed Puppies. 

http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/puppyLarge.aspx

He was on Eukanuba. He wasn't eating it well either. Sometime the Eukanuba would just lay in his bowl. He gobbles the Orijen!!!!!!! 

First thing I noticed was less stools and his hiccups went away. His fur got softer and more shinny. Stools were softer... but to me... stools shouldn't be hard. 

Btw... my dearly departed Jean-luc use to let his Purina lay around all the time as well.

I'm just glad Junior has a dog food he likes and one that may prevent allergy problems. I'm just doing what I can to prevent the problems. I'd rather pay a little extra for the dog/puppy food if that is what it takes. 

I also feel better about what is in the Orijen. It is 70% human grade meats and 30% Fruit and Vegetables. No corn or other grains.

I don't want to sound like a "food snob" and Jean-luc did live for 17 years on the Purina. Bit I can't help but wonder if a grain free food would have help him with all those allgeries. 

I do know that Junoir was doing some mild itiching on the Eukanuba... after switching to the Origen.... the itiching stopped completely and his fur is just so soft and shinny now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

